# Sticky  Comforting words to those that mourn



## GillyR

I Stood By Your Bed

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep

I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"

You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.

It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out

Then come home to be with me.

run free sweet boy and watch over your family


----------



## aleexa

my eyes are full of tears. My kitten disappeared recently and I do not think I'll ever see him.I was moved by your words. I'm sorry for your loss and I understand your pain.


----------



## angle

this made me cry  so sad


----------



## Becsam

Hello There, We just wanted to say thankyou so much for your poem, the words are truely beautiful. We have just lost our lovely dog Rusty, he was 14 years old. He bought us so much joy and our hearts are breaking without him.
The words you wrote have bought us much comfort.

Best Wishes, Becky & Sam x


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Awww that is so sweet!


----------



## barkers

What beautiful words, made me cry. I lost one of my boys suddenly in October aged 12 and my other boy who had prostrate cancer died in January and he was only 8. I miss them every single day. We have a rescue dog now and she has brought some sunshine into our lives but it doesn't take away the pain of loss for our other 2. We were blessed to have them in our lives.


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds

That is the nicest poem I have ever read.

I read a nice poem the other day it said:

If tears could build a stairway
And memories a lane
I'd walk right up to heaven
And bring you home again

It made me think of my two beautiful guinea-pigs that went to rainbow bridge a few years ago. I think of them all the time and that first poem made me think of them even more. Oh how I loved them, and still love them now.


----------



## barkers

That's a nice poem. I know if I could I would have my boys right back here. I like to think that they are still around us.


----------



## paddyjulie

lovely poem.... i am sure Ozzy is often here with us..

juliex


----------



## Mindy

Such a beautiful poem. I have lost a couple of pets recently and the heartbreak was devastating but I know they are little angels now RIP


----------



## Reianki

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


I truly believe we will all be reunited with our loved ones one day, Human and animal, a lovely heartfelt poem, broke my heart when i read it.x


----------



## Guest

That is such a lovely poem.


----------



## flufffluff39

I'm crying again now !!! Thats lovely too


----------



## MissBethM

Ahhh this poem has made my eyes well up... beautiful. xxx


----------



## Guest

MissBethM said:


> Ahhh this poem has made my eyes well up... beautiful. xxx


It's lovely isn't it.


----------



## valerie samantha

oh what lovely poem, i lost my beautiful collie cindy back in 2003 and i still miss her so much i have a framed picture of her in my lounge, i tried so hard to keep her alive, in the end when her back legs went, the vet said to me valerie, you have to let her rest now she cant take anymore, i was devastated. we told the vet we wanted to bring her home with us to have her in the garden. we laid with her when she passed away, then sadly to left to go back for her later. we were all there when we buried her even my oldest son came all the way home from work to be there. we had her for 14 wonderful years, so again ty for letting me read your lovely poem from valerie samantha x


----------



## GillyR

aww Samamtha

I know how you feel.....i still miss my mitsy now.

Must add, this is not written by me, it was wrote or copied by someone on here. They gave me kind permission to repost.

I do actually think the author maybe unknown.

But the words speak to anyone who has lost xxx


----------



## valerie samantha

hi gilly thanks for your reply, some of the people on here seem really friendly like u, im really hopin to make sum new freinds along the way x


----------



## DutchBrum

I lost a very special dog, just over 8 years ago, I still miss him greatly, and reading that poem bought me to tears. I have never read that before, thank you.


----------



## GillyR

valerie samantha said:


> hi gilly thanks for your reply, some of the people on here seem really friendly like u, im really hopin to make sum new freinds along the way x


there are some lovely folks on here hun, i dont get on as much as i would like too xxx


----------



## daisy_may

ahhhh this is so sweet and its just what a needed right now  xxxxxxxx

rip puppy xxxx


----------



## GillyR

Sorry for your Loss xxxx **(())


----------



## Uli

Thank you very much!


----------



## spot

Great poem - I don't think there are many things worst than losing a pet.I have been through it four times and it never gets any easier. My cousin recently lost their dog Simba due to a bad reation to a medication for bad joints. It was initially prescribed for their other dog Holly as she had bad arthtitis - the Vet said it should be fine to give to Simba too - unfortunatey Simba suffered kidney/liver failure shortly after taking it and had to be put to sleep. There is no concrete evidence that the meds were to blame - but on the back of the medication it said that in very very very rare situations it can cause liver failure - it does seem a massive coincidence - my cousin was simply unable to even mention Simba's name! He was just so devastated - if there is a lesson to learn - read the side effects and speak to the Vet if you are unsure.


----------



## fussypets

I know your pain 
my cat was knocked over by a car about 6 weeks ago and left to die at the side of the road even thou there's 2 vets 30 seconds down the road.
It makes me so mad that no one stopped to help him.
He was only about 4 years old


----------



## Fosterer FDR

That was such a beautiful poem, and I now sit here drenching my clothes in silent tears. My beautiful border collie, Tess, had to be helped on her way to Rainbow Bridge on March 3rd this year. She was suffering from Kidney failure and at the age of nearly 16 years she was ready to leave the limitations of her body. It still saddens me that she is no longer with me though, and I miss her greatly - but I would rather miss her than never to have known her.

I don't know what there is after life, but I like to think that she is still alive in my heart and in my memories, if not actually physically.

Thank you for the poem.


----------



## Debxan

Fosterer FDR said:


> It still saddens me that she is no longer with me though, and I miss her greatly - but *I would rather miss her than never to have known her*.QUOTE]
> 
> This is so true. Losing a pet is so painful but I remember thinking the same thing when I lost my labrador in 2000. I still miss him of course but my thoughts of him now are almost always happy ones. There are lots of them too - 14 wonderful years.
> 
> I dreamed about him a few nights ago - I thought I heard him run up the stairs and stand by the bed wagging his tail (hitting the bed like it always used to). Well perhaps he really was there - I like to think so anyway.


----------



## kenty224

What a lovely poem.:cryin:
made me cry


----------



## Monsta

hope they all R.I.P ... Pets r family an always will be xx R.I.P marilyn the hamster xx


----------



## pogo

what a lovely poem!


----------



## mustang sally

what a lovely poem -thank you for posting - despite the fact that it made me cry-lots!!

We lost our much loved Rottie recently - he was a rescue and that made him all the more special, even though we had him for only a short precious time. I actually had a portrait of his face tattoed on my thigh as I know he will ALWAYS be by my side. Two weeks ago we took on another rescue Rott - a pup and he is just delightful. It helps having him around- he will never replace the one we lost - but we love him in honour of our big lad!


----------



## lovedeternally

That is such a beautiful poem!! I run a website that creates memorial websites for much loved and missed pets, but your poem is the most beautiful and touching that I've heard!


----------



## Jemmalg

Thank you for this poem. I am literally in tears; we lost my dog last night, he was thirteen, I just don't know what to do without him.


----------



## Oldiefan

Jemmalg said:


> Thank you for this poem. I am literally in tears; we lost my dog last night, he was thirteen, I just don't know what to do without him.


I feel for you so much. I lost my darling cat on Monday quite unexpectedly and I feel the same. I miss her so much.


----------



## mapalfa

I lost my beautiful St Bernard dog 3 days ago and now I've read your poem I can't stop crying.


----------



## Wolf121

Aww that was so sad, made me cry.
Lovely poem.
I still miss my little baby even though we lost Tiny 6th march aged 17, i still miss him so much and i think of him every day. This peom made me wonder maybe he isnt as far away as i think.


----------



## Yo Fluffy

A lovely poem. It's all so raw for me (just hours after a very rapid decline), but having lost a pet as a child, I know the pain never really leaves, you just learn to move on.

I do believe that the spirit lives on and hope we all get to feel the presence of our loved ones at some time, I'm sure they'll still be around, albeit from the other side.


----------



## Marta1981

This poem is sooo BEAUTIFUL and TOUCHING,it made me cry(I lost my Westie to liver cancer almost a month ago,I still cry for him and it's going to take me AGES to accept the fact that he is gone,he was my Baby for the past 11 years and I miss him terribly Thank you very much 4 this lovely poem!!


----------



## Sam12

that poem is lovely. bringing me some comfort as i sit here crying after losing our rescue dog Snowy less than 12 hrs ago! :crying:


----------



## 1966 kerry

ive just lost my beautifull patterdale these lovely words are comforting


----------



## Elizabeth Manat

Oh wow, truly beautiful poem. Brought tears to my eyes, thinking of my dearly departed best friend. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Summersky

Both beautiful and heartwrenching.

And here I sit with the family, watching X Factor - how can I possibly explain why I am sitting with tears in my eyes?

Thank you, it's lovely, and I am sure it will be a comfort to many,many people.


----------



## MrsLen

I love this poem so much - even though it breaks my heart every time I read it.


----------



## Guest

Very heartbreaking poem am crying buckets full after losing my 2yr old shepherd to severe hip dysplasia only 9 days ago , so very beautiful poem , have today recieved poem and certificate off my princess cremation will add the words on a new thread it called "if it should be " i didnt get thru the first two lines without my heartbreaking but it all so very raw and i desperately want my little princess back here with me were she belongs


----------



## lola57

we lost our beloved lurcher Finnbar yesterday,run free &painless sweet boy,he passed snuggled up to his mummy,his little velvet head tucked tightly under ny chin r.i.p dark prince xxxxxx


----------



## Colliebarmy

Summersky said:


> Both beautiful and heartwrenching.
> 
> And here I sit with the family, watching X Factor - how can I possibly explain why I am sitting with tears in my eyes?
> 
> Thank you, it's lovely, and I am sure it will be a comfort to many,many people.


Surely watching X-factor is enough to make anyone cry?


----------



## Giraffe76

We only lost our husky german shepard yesterday evening and they were so kind words.


----------



## Ladysky

Beautiful poem. Heartbroken after losing our 8 year old 'Lady'. She was just amazing and brave to the end. She passed away 4 days ago. I'm devastated.


----------



## Jiskefet

Still brings tears to my eyes every time I read it.....


----------



## casper1966

My eyes are full of tears, such a lovely poem x


----------



## Cromford

Six months to the day since I buried my best friend that has moved me to tears.


----------



## Latchford

How sad

My 9 year old boxer has just been diagnosed with cancer and given 4 months to live, I'm not giving up yet


----------



## ziggyjrt

How very moving.. i haven't stopped crying since Tessa was pts last thursday, i would love to think that she is here with me, i miss her so much.


----------



## Colliebarmy

Why do we do it?

Why do we let them into our lives in the full and certain knowledge that the chances are we will have to part company after a fairly short time, be it 5 years or 15, and when it comes it will tear us apart?

I dont know.....


----------



## ziggyjrt

I have had many dogs and cats over the past 35yrs, and i ask myself that question many times. I have taken on many that have had challenging medical conditions, and most of my pets have lived to grand old ages but losing them whether it be from old age or illness it is alway hard to bear and the loss is profound.

Over the last 4yrs i have lost 2 cats brother & sister at 6ys old Perry had acute kidney failure and passed away Aug 09, his blind sister who had an auto immune illness died in the October same year,after a stroke.

In May 2011 Lucy our beautiful lurcher was pts at a grand old age of 15yrs 4months.

Its been really hard as We lost Sooty a poodle cross at at 15yrs 6mths in on sept 20th 2012. We were not prepared for the bombshell that hit us shortly after losing Sooty, Our JRT Tessa was diagnosed with PKD renal failure cushings and Transient cell carcinoma (bladder cancer). Tess was pts as her condition was untreatable.At just 9yrs she passed away 9th May 2013 just over 7th months after Sooty.


Still trying to come to terms with losing Tessa,its is really hard she had a huge but loving personality and i am lost without her.
Still have Ziggy but he will be our last dog don't think i could go through the heartache again. We still have 9 cats of varing ages i hope we don't have to face losing any of them just yet..


----------



## Charity

That really brought a lump to my throat and immediately made me think of our beautiful cat put to sleep six weeks ago, I'm looking at his photo now and so wishing he was here with us. Not to mention all the others that have gone before. A very beautiful and comforting poem.


----------



## teesa

l have made a montage of photos of each dog lve had in 42 years and now have to add 1 more photo. lve entitled the frame ' Rainbow Bridge'. Now l can see all of them in one look and remember each character and personailty and smile.


----------



## Littlebrooklyn

That is a very beautiful poem. We lost our chocolate labrador Mishka just last Friday, she was nearly 14. The pain is unbearable, I feel like I have lost a close family member. I never imagined it could be so painful. We have buried her in the garden so that she is close by, but right now nothing helps to ease this awful pain :crying:


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Thank you!


----------



## xpch

How beautiful. I lost my 17 year old dachshund yesterday.


----------



## Ladysky

Beautiful words. I lost my Lady nearly 8 months ago. I kiss her picture every day and hold het collar and lead to my face. How l miss her.


----------



## kateh8888

Beautiful words. x


----------



## xpch

This is so beautiful! I'm new here & also quite computer illerate, so please bear with me. I posted some of this in the introduction section.
A week ago (Monday, 6/24/13) our 17 y.o. dachshund, Elvis Preciously, was put down at our veterinarians. He hadn't eaten in a week & had refused water for 2 days & we knew he was telling us it was time to go.
Our 12 year old dachshund, Teeka, grieved with us. Or so we thought, until Wednesday evening, when she refused food or treats.
Sadly, Friday, after veterinarian started exploratory surgery, it was discovered her gall bladder had twisted & was the about the size of a baseball. Along with her spleen showing pre-cancer, a massive infection was in her intestines. She didn't wake up from surgery & 4 days after putting our little guy to rest, we laid her down beside him.
I knew it was going to happen with him, but was totally blindsided by her death. I told her I'd see her that evening, little realizing I'd said my last goodbye.
How does a heart heal from this kind of grief? Sharron (xpch)


----------



## jaycee05

Oh, how heartbreaking, so sorry for your losses,


----------



## Ghost465

Really made me tear, I'm really sorry to all those who lost a pet or a person, if I ever lose a pet, I'm gonna defiantly keep reading this poem..


----------



## Pouchie

Thank you - this made me cry but made me remember. Better to have loved and lost!! Sweet dreams Sandy - Always in my heart xxxxx PS For those who have recently lost it does get easier in time, you never forget but you smile again.


----------



## caireen

Thank you for this. I lost my much loved cat Jasper on Monday and have cried so much. Your poem has made me smile.


----------



## Lilmiss

Thank you for this poem. I miss my boy so much. 12 years of privilege sharing my life with such a good friend. I miss my Ben dog so much. He was my best friend and partner through the toughest times. If only I could have one more moment with him. RIP old boy


----------



## seasidesunshine

Thank you for that. My darling boy Jerome was gone too soon but I trust that he is with me as I move forward positively, and that one day we will be re-united.

My sincere condolences to anyone who is going through this - it's terribly sad, but the grief is a small price to pay for the love that you have shared xx


----------



## RowdyRabbit

That was beautiful. I know how hard it is to lose a pet - they're part of your family and your life. And when they're gone, it's like there's a gap that can almost never be filled.
I recently lost my Chinese hamster, Cheeks (I will attach an image of her). The day she died was one of the saddest and worst days of my entire life. Some people may say that, "It's just a little hamster!" and to them I say that they do not value life and the company and joy a pet can bring to you.
To anyone out there who has recently lost a pet, I am so sorry. Stay strong - it's what your pet would want you to do.


----------



## Rott lover

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


I stood by your bed
from the other side

I laid in bed last night missing my friend.I laid there crying and I couldnt sleep.
I swore my friend was right there
I ate my breakfast slow and quiet and I poured my tea.I reached down to pet my friend right where he should be
I went to the shops in hopes to clear my mind.my arms were sore and reminded me of my friend.
I went to my friends grave of which I always will take great care
Wishing my friend was with me not down there.
I walked to the house fumbling for my keys and even that made me wish my friend was with me
I was so very tired and slumped in my chair remembering all the times my friend was right there
wishing and hoping my friend never went away
I just sat in that chair in the quiet and stillness of the evening 
I had to smile I could feel you near me
I am sure you have so many things to show and to tell me 
when my journey ends ours will begin again


----------



## Trish Mullen

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


This is just the sweetest thing ever and my heart is heavy reading it thinking of all my so loved pets that have passed on. Thank you for posting


----------



## Shirleyp01

I am writing this through blurred eyes.
It is so heart breaking when we lose someone be it a family member or a beloved pet.
The last couple of years have been very bad for us we have lost two family members and our two gorgeous girls Sammy and Abbie. 
I think of them all each day it does not hurt so much now but it is still difficult.


----------



## JennaDee

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


My 4 yr old cat Romeo died suddenly yesterday morning. This is beautiful,made me sob but find comfort in those words. X


----------



## Jenny196

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


----------



## Jenny196

I lost my beautiful Russian Blue Anouska last year, I'm still sad about it. I just read your beautiful words and although they made me cry, I loved reading them. Thank you.


----------



## flockmom

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


----------



## flockmom

B
Just lost my bird before Tgiving and cry every day since. His mate died on mother's day and their son is still with me
Touching words are so special.


----------



## Tommy T

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family





GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


----------



## Tommy T

Two days ago I lost Buster the Yorkshire Terrier.He was my best mate and i am totally devestated.Cant see any worthwhile future now.I loved him so much


----------



## flockmom

fussypets said:


> I know your pain
> my cat was knocked over by a car about 6 weeks ago and left to die at the side of the road even thou there's 2 vets 30 seconds down the road.
> It makes me so mad that no one stopped to help him.
> He was only about 4 years old


Never let pets roam away from home =Disaster!!!!


----------



## Tommy T

flockmom said:


> Never let pets roam away from home =Disaster!!!!


----------



## Tommy T

I hope you feel better soon.i know your pain


----------



## SarahJ2610

you have a talent for poetry. this made me cry but provided a little bit of comfort, thankyou for that


----------



## Guest

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


----------



## Guest

Your poem sums up how I feel but I'm scared my beautiful girl will be upset that I can't see her.


----------



## Rott lover

when they are set free

free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
movement comes easy just like a pup
There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
they want their loved ones to come see
they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
no longer in any of this worldly dangers
their only want is to feel that hand upon their head
to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
for us to see them and call their name
that we cant see them is just a shame
they will be happy to know we continue to love
their loyalty is to make us happy
i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
many many heart scars i will have
they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
on the day when the lord sets me free
when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
until then they will continue with the above


----------



## Nancy Miller

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


----------



## Justice4Joey

A million times we've needed you,
A million times we've cried,
If love alone could've saved you,
You never would have died..
In life we loved you dearly,
In death we love you still,
In our hearts you hold a place,
No one else can ever fill,
It broke our heart to lose you,
But you didn't go alone,
Part of us went with you,
The day God took you home.


----------



## Owned by a dog




----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely words


----------



## Biscuit123

This poem made me cry. It's truly beautiful.


----------



## Toni1978

Such beautiful words


----------



## Rott lover

My heart was broken
when you left
I wanted you to stay
but I knew you had to go
god called you home
I know your not
in pain or suffering anymore
and for that my heart will heal
and I thank god for that
knowing one day
we will be together
for each day
that's one day closer
until then
I just wanted to say
I love you
until we see each other again.

#65 Rott lover, 1 minute ago


----------



## Meowest

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


This is


----------



## JulieCD1967

How do I contact a moderator?


----------



## SusieRainbow

JulieCD1967 said:


> How do I contact a moderator?


I'm here ! ( Waves )
I will PM you.


----------



## Joanna Hoey

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


Thank you for that I have just lost my baby SUKI I enjoyed reading that


----------



## foxo

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


Having just lost my young dog to cancer i was moved by your poem


----------



## Boggins

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


Thank you, I lost my beautiful Yorkie Bo 2 days ago and the hole in my life is enormous. He went so unexpectedly and I never got the chance to say a proper goodbye and that hurts. He went at 12.30 am but had been full of life all day, running and playing, waiting ex itedly in the kitchen for any scraps that might fall and a couple of hours before was jumping up for bits of a cheese string (one of his favourites). Suddenly, his breathing changed the He was gone ad his heart simply gave up. I got to him in seconds and picked his floppy body up and begged him to stay but it was to late. I felt his final heart beat and now the pain is unbearable.
Goodbye my old friend, I thought we had many years ahead of us. You will forever be with me because I will never forget you.


----------



## Boggins

Beautiful.
I have just lost my best friend Bo. He went so suddenly and unexpectedly in my arms that we never got to say goodbye.

I am sure he was on my bed when I awoke and a few minutes ago came and sat by my side. I miss him dreadfully.

Thank you for this.


----------



## endtimes59

GillyR said:


> I Stood By Your Bed
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep
> 
> I whined to you softly As you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
> 
> I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, Your hands reached down to me.
> 
> I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
> 
> I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, That I'm not lying there.
> 
> I walked with you towards the house, As you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me"
> 
> You looked so very tired, And sank into a chair, I tried so hard to let you know, That I was standing there.
> 
> It's possible for me, To be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
> 
> You sat there very quietly, Then smiled, I think you knew In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
> 
> An when the time is right for you, To cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you, And we'll stand, side by side.
> 
> I have so many things to show you, There is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out
> 
> Then come home to be with me.
> 
> run free sweet boy and watch over your family


----------



## endtimes59

Well that brought the tears on. Probably necessary so thank you.


----------



## arylene reycraft

I am trying to be ready to say goodbye to my Burgher (what else do you name a wiener dog?) this afternoon. I've been quite stoic until my husband left for work this morning...I know it's going to be difficult for my other dogs so I tried to keep things 'normal'. Then I read this poem. Probably the best mistake I ever made. Please know that by you going to the trouble to get permission to repost, you have helped a lot of people. Thank you


----------



## JoMoDogsDogsDogs

That is so lovely and sad... my heart goes out to you.


----------

